# Life after Auto Glym



## cyclopse (Mar 14, 2017)

Always been an Auto Glym user and currently using HD Wax.

New car to us, Mini Cooper in Lightning Blue metallic which is a medium blue.

Can you recommend a wax with a budget of between £50 and £100. I like a wet look presentation where shine and depth are a greater priority than beading performance. The car lives outside so needs to be hard wearing.

Any views much appreciated.

Regards

Cyclose


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Prep is he key. Get the car properly prepared before waxing and even HD wax can give the wow factor, that said you cant beat OCD Nebula!


----------



## Lizard (Jun 28, 2008)

Where can you get OCD nebula from please. Just been looking with no joy...

Clive


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

From OCD-waxs.myshopify.com


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

https://ocd-waxes.myshopify.com/


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

HD still takes a lot of beating, application and slickness are fantastic. 

Gonz.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

2 coats of Raceglaze '55' from morethanpolish.com or polished bliss.com
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/raceglaze-signature-series-55-cat13.html

Around the £67 mark

Lovely wax and pretty hard wearing.

To add to the pros, it beads nicely too.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Obsession Wax phantom! you will not beat it. Im still looking for something better!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I second obsession wax phantom. It really is that good. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Obsession Phantom is a proven favourite of many. Maybe try Obsession Dynasty. I hear great things about that one!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

For that price range its got to be Mitchell and King Country collection. On sale 200ml for £60. 
https://mitchellandking.com/collections/international-collection


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Sam6er said:


> For that price range its got to be Mitchell and King Country collection. On sale 200ml for £60.
> https://mitchellandking.com/collections/international-collection


I wish you hadn't pointed that out... I'm now £60 worse off lol. That being said I've been eyeing that up after I heard about it elsewhere so thanks for pointing out that offer! :car:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

chrisahamer said:


> I wish you hadn't pointed that out... I'm not £60 worse off lol. That being said I've been eyeing that up after I heard about it elsewhere so thanks for pointing out that offer! :car:


No problems :lol: i know the feeling. Iv bought way too many in the recent sales that my grandkids will have enough wax to pass down to their kids lol


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

chrisahamer said:


> I wish you hadn't pointed that out... I'm now £60 worse off lol. That being said I've been eyeing that up after I heard about it elsewhere so thanks for pointing out that offer! :car:


I wish i never saw this offer also :thumb:


----------



## cyclopse (Mar 14, 2017)

Sam6er said:


> For that price range its got to be Mitchell and King Country collection. On sale 200ml for £60.
> https://mitchellandking.com/collections/international-collection


Much appreciated, yes decided to go with Mitchell and King Country collection - Greece.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

waxaddict!


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Any mitchell and king wax=high quality wax and john is a great person to deal with as all the supporters on dw are
todds


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

For me swissvax onyx for the wet look but durability isn't the best


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Zymol Glasur.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

tigerspill said:


> Zymol Glasur.


Glasur would be my choice.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Mid price range I like Dodojuice Supernatural £68ish and it takes a good beating too, but Waxaddict Quartz has better shine etc but it's more top end of the price range at £95


----------

